# Inayan Eskrima Featured On The Instinctive Edge!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 10, 2009)

Check out today's blog entry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*The Instinctive Edge*


----------



## arnisador (Jan 10, 2009)

Mike Inay was a great guy! I'm glad his system is still being promoted. Are there still just two major factions?


----------



## David Weatherly (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice feature, I'm enjoying your blog.

David


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks David I am glad that you are enjoying it!


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 10, 2009)

Excellent as always.


----------

